# Same mistake?



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

So the whole "revolution" thing happened cause people felt suppressed, used (Or abused actually ) and lots of other nice stuff that was caused mainly by the super smart security policies............

So........."Is" it gonna happen again.........

Just to show how "smart" those who are running what's left of the country........

(Apologies to those who expected James Blunt )


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

And another one.................

http://www.almasryalyoum.com/en/node/508772

Reminds me of the posters calling for Gamal to run for presidency :lol:


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

http://www.almasryalyoum.com/en/node/509479

Bloody GREAT! :frown:


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> http://www.almasryalyoum.com/en/node/509479
> 
> Bloody GREAT! :frown:


Horrendous......what sort of people are they who can inflict this sort of torture.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> Rights organization accuses police of torturing prisoner to death | Al-Masry Al-Youm: Today's News from Egypt
> 
> Bloody GREAT! :frown:


"His supporters’ version of events is, however, contested by the police. They say there was no evidence of torture on his body, and he died from taking drugs, Malek Adly, the lawyer dealing with Essam’s case said. They also tried to say he chemically intoxicated himself and that is what caused his heart to stop."

Read more here:

http://www.almasryalyoum.com/en/node/509636 

And people still asking why people are going back to Tahrir :boxing:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The police wont change over night.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> Horrendous......what sort of people are they who can inflict this sort of torture.


The uneducated, deprived homosexual Egyptians who are chosen carefully to join the police force in Egypt?


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> The police wont change over night.


No one said they need to change over a night, besides................It's been a longgggggggg night since January/February


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

I noticed P.M. Tantawi at the funeral in Suadi Arabia yesterday. These high ranking officials have one wish and that is to remain in power.

Lowly officers are paid to follow orders. How can we expect any change from a military government? 
These top Officers are again campaigning strongly for the leadership in a new government.

Will Egyptians ever learn?


Eco-Mariner.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> The uneducated, deprived homosexual Egyptians who are chosen carefully to join the police force in Egypt?


Deprived homosexuals? sorry mate but there are gay police all over the world and this stuff is not happening on a regular basis like here. The key is the first part of the sentence: too many uneducated people, both in and outside of the police academies and prisons.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

aykalam said:


> Deprived homosexuals? sorry mate but there are gay police all over the world and this stuff is not happening on a regular basis like here. The key is the first part of the sentence: too many uneducated people, both in and outside of the police academies and prisons.


LOL I got nothing against having homosexual police force as long as they don't use/abuse their job to "fulfill" their sexual "needs"! Besides...........You can't compare anything that's happening in Egypt to anything that's happening ANYWHERE in the world 

What I am against is the SYSTEMATIC recruiting of those who got "unusual" (Not just homosexuality, I'm talking about some serious sick weird sh!t, the kinda sh!t that happened with that guy! ) sexual behavior just for the sole purpose of having them "reachable" at any time to exercise their weird sh!t on those who are in custody! And yes, it is a systematic process, some "people" are hired for the sole purpose of raping those who are in custody believe it or not, the only thing "qualifying" them to join the police is being deprived homosexual weirdos


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> LOL I got nothing against having homosexual police force as long as they don't use/abuse their job to "fulfill" their sexual "needs"! Besides...........You can't compare anything that's happening in Egypt to anything that's happening ANYWHERE in the world
> 
> What I am against is the SYSTEMATIC recruiting of those who got "unusual" (Not just homosexuality, I'm talking about some serious sick weird sh!t, the kinda sh!t that happened with that guy! ) sexual behavior just for the sole purpose of having them "reachable" at any time to exercise their weird sh!t on those who are in custody! And yes, it is a systematic process, some "people" are hired for the sole purpose of raping those who are in custody believe it or not, the only thing "qualifying" them to join the police is being deprived homosexual weirdos





I doubt very much if sexual orientation is asked when you are recruited for any thing here, after all there are no homosexuals in Egypt I would also suspect that the sexual abuse handed out by policemen to people in custody has very little to do with sexual needs, it is simply a way of humiliating and abusing and showing how much power the police hold.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> LOL I got nothing against having homosexual police force as long as they don't use/abuse their job to "fulfill" their sexual "needs"! Besides...........You can't compare anything that's happening in Egypt to anything that's happening ANYWHERE in the world
> 
> What I am against is the SYSTEMATIC recruiting of those who got "unusual" (Not just homosexuality, I'm talking about some serious sick weird sh!t, the kinda sh!t that happened with that guy! ) sexual behavior just for the sole purpose of having them "reachable" at any time to exercise their weird sh!t on those who are in custody! And yes, it is a systematic process, some "people" are hired for the sole purpose of raping those who are in custody believe it or not, the only thing "qualifying" them to join the police is being deprived homosexual weirdos


Well...women are being sexually abused and raped by officials all the time (remember those infamous virginity tests?). My point is rape is rape whether male on female or male on male or any other combination you guys can think of. The fact that it is a guy who has been raped and tortured to death does not make it any worse. 

Rape and torture are crimes and the perpetrators are not weirdos, but criminals.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> LOL I got nothing against having homosexual police force as long as they don't use/abuse their job to "fulfill" their sexual "needs"! Besides...........You can't compare anything that's happening in Egypt to anything that's happening ANYWHERE in the world
> 
> What I am against is the SYSTEMATIC recruiting of those who got "unusual" (Not just homosexuality, I'm talking about some serious sick weird sh!t, the kinda sh!t that happened with that guy! ) sexual behavior just for the sole purpose of having them "reachable" at any time to exercise their weird sh!t on those who are in custody! And yes, it is a systematic process, some "people" are hired for the sole purpose of raping those who are in custody believe it or not, the only thing "qualifying" them to join the police is being deprived homosexual weirdos


Now we all know there are no homosexuals in Egypt.....or so they keep telling us


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I doubt very much if sexual orientation is asked when you are recruited for any thing here, after all there are no homosexuals in Egypt I would also suspect that the sexual abuse handed out by policemen to people in custody has very little to do with sexual needs, it is simply a way of humiliating and abusing and showing how much power the police hold.


They don't need to "ask" really.............It is always obvious if someone's gay in here...........Besides, most of the doctors that are performing the medical tests for those who are applying for police jobs are usually able to tell..........

It is a way of humiliating those who are in custody yes, but not everyone can do such things, a normal person (Specially an Egyptian male) would never be able to do any of this to another male unless they're........


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

aykalam said:


> Well...women are being sexually abused and raped by officials all the time (remember those infamous virginity tests?). My point is rape is rape whether male on female or male on male or any other combination you guys can think of. The fact that it is a guy who has been raped and tortured to death does not make it any worse.
> 
> Rape and torture are crimes and the perpetrators are not weirdos, but criminals.


Agreed!

Also when it comes to females, holding criminals' wives/sisters/mothers as "hostages" to force the criminals to give themselves in is a very common thing in Upper Egypt, and it's usually a very effective way too, specially when the police starts getting those ladies naked in front of the whole neighborhood...........

I never said/tried to say that raping/abusing a male is worse than raping/abusing a female, I was only talking about some facts that are linked to the subject that's all......


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> Now we all know there are no homosexuals in Egypt.....or so they keep telling us


"They" been telling everyone that Egypt is a democratic country and that every Egyptian is equal as well


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Egypt's Ministry of Interior apologises on air to victim of police shooting - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online

The media spokesperson of Egypt's Ministry of Interior apologised on air during a TV programme with the family and friend of Moataz Anwar Soliman, who was shot dead by two police officers on 28 October


----------



## Musical (Feb 8, 2011)

DeadGuy said:


> "They" been telling everyone that Egypt is a democratic country and that every Egyptian is equal as well


"They" have just been copying this from the west, particularly British and US governments, who have been spouting the same lies about democracy and equality for far longer...


----------

